# Chappie - 20 Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Film mit Hugh Jackman oder Sigourney Weaver



## FlorianStangl (18. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Chappie - 20 Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Film mit Hugh Jackman oder Sigourney Weaver* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Chappie - 20 Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Film mit Hugh Jackman oder Sigourney Weaver


----------



## moeykaner (18. Februar 2015)

Gibt es zwei Versionen vom Film? Einmal mit Hugh Jackman, aber dafür ohne  Sigourney Weaver und umgekehrt?


----------



## Sanador (18. Februar 2015)

Wieso denke ich jetzt an Hundefutter?


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2015)

Da bist Du nicht der einzigste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da bist Du nicht der einzigste.


GNAAAAAHHH!!! Das heisst "Einzige"!!! Das war damals so, so heisst es heute und wird auch in Zukunft nicht anders lauten. Mir bluten jedes Mal Augen wie Ohren wenn ich sowas lese oder höre.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2015)

Jo bin heute etwas unfit.   Ist halt so bei rund 2 h Schlaf in den letzten 3-4 Tagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2015)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Gibt es zwei Versionen vom Film? Einmal mit Hugh Jackman, aber dafür ohne  Sigourney Weaver und umgekehrt?


Der Spieler - *hust* - Seher entscheidet vorm Filmstart über das Geschlecht. Find ich gut... [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Kerusame (18. Februar 2015)

ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf den film, nachdem mich district9 damals plot-mäßig umgehauen hat und die story hinter chappie auch echt interessant ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher gespannt darauf, wie sich das Duo von 'Die Antwoord' in dem Film schlägt. 
Für Leute, die sie nicht kennen: 'Die Antwoord' sind ein südafrikanisches Musiker-Duo, das verschiedene Musikrichtungen, etwa Techno und Hip Hop, sowie eher "proletenhaftes" Äußeres miteinander verbindet. Und dabei auch oft sehr kreative Musikvideos raus bringt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw


----------



## Malifurion (18. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher gespannt darauf, wie sich das Duo von 'Die Antwoord' in dem Film schlägt.
> Für Leute, die sie nicht kennen: 'Die Antwoord' sind ein südafrikanisches Musiker-Duo, das verschiedene Musikrichtungen, etwa Techno und Hip Hop, sowie eher "proletenhaftes" Äußeres miteinander verbindet. Und dabei auch oft sehr kreative Musikvideos raus bringt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw



Kenne dieses Duo seit Ewigkeiten. Die Musik...naja, die Videos sind echt verstörend. Aber die haben was. Ich überleg mir sogar den Film mal auf Deutsch anzuschauen, da ich die Quietsche Stimme von Yolandi Visser echt nicht abkann 

 Film: CGI vom Feinsten. Weiß einer welches Studio sich dafür verantwortlich zeichent? (Digital Domain, MPC, Rising Sun Pic. ??)


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Kenne dieses Duo seit Ewigkeiten. Die Musik...naja, die Videos sind echt verstörend. Aber die haben was. Ich überleg mir sogar den Film mal auf Deutsch anzuschauen, da ich die Quietsche Stimme von Yolandi Visser echt nicht abkann
> 
> Film: CGI vom Feinsten. Weiß einer welches Studio sich dafür verantwortlich zeichent? (Digital Domain, MPC, Rising Sun Pic. ??)


Auch wenn ich eher dem Metal zugetan bin, kann ich nicht leugnen, dass ich die beiden genial finde. ^^


----------



## moeykaner (18. Februar 2015)

District9 war gut, Elysium war naja...mal gucken, wie Chappie wird


----------



## Van83 (18. Februar 2015)

Nummer 6 lebt


----------



## Peter23 (18. Februar 2015)

Pinocchio.


----------



## DDS-Zod (19. Februar 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Film: CGI vom Feinsten. Weiß einer welches Studio sich dafür verantwortlich zeichent? (Digital Domain, MPC, Rising Sun Pic. ??)



lt. imdb. ist es Image Engine Design
Image Engine Design [ca]

Kannte ich bis dato auch noch nicht, haben aber an einer interessante Liste von Filmen mitgewirkt.


----------

